# Weathering powder



## Smokestack Lightning (Oct 31, 2010)

What is the best weathering powder to use? Can I use crushed chalk pastel?


----------



## sstlaure (Oct 12, 2010)

I was using some of the tamiya kits, but my Dad gave me a bunch of small containers of the Bragdon powders and they are terrific. They seem to have more pigment and are easier to apply than the Tamiya.


----------



## dozer (Jan 2, 2010)

Smokestack Lightning said:


> What is the best weathering powder to use? Can I use crushed chalk pastel?


 That's what I use. I use a dark brown, black, and grays. I use a hobby knife, scraper off the chalk then use a very stiff bristled brush to apply.


----------

